

Bye bye Nokia - therealmarv
http://www.nokia.com

======
nabla9
Microsoft didn't buy Nokia brand, it only licensed it. Nokia still manages the
brand. Agreement forbids Nokia from manufacturing or selling mobile phones
until 2016. Same applies for licensing the Nokia brand for other phone makers.

ps. Microsoft didn't by Nokia Research or the patents. It's possible that
Nokia enters into the consumer markets with their own products.

